# στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα



## stathis (Apr 22, 2008)

Καταθέτω προς μετάφραση στα αγγλικά την παραπάνω ιδιωματική φράση, ως άσκηση ύφους για τους hardcore αγγλομαθείς και γλωσσολάγνους.
:)


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2008)

:) Στην τρεχάλα. Με την κατάλληλη παρέα και αναλόγως της περίστασης (και της έντασης του πονοκεφάλου)
θα μπορούσε να κολλήσει ωραιότατα το:


*the morning after the night before*

(Και χαρούμενα γενέθλια! ...αν όντως είναι σήμερα. :))


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Καλημέρα και τις ευχές μου στον τριαντατριάχρονο (όπως θα έλεγαν τα κανάλια).

Εκτός από τα μη ιδιωματικά (που φοβάμαι ότι θα ταίριαζαν καλύτερα εδώ):
If only I'd known at the time
I wish I had known that at the time κ.τ.ό.
υπάρχει και μια παροιμία, που είναι όμως ακατάλληλη για την περίπτωσή σου:

You can't put an old head on young shoulders.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Επίσης στα μη ιδιωματικά προσθέτω και το:
*If I knew then what I know now.*


----------



## Philip (Apr 22, 2008)

ΧΑΠΙ ΜΠΕΡΘΝΤΕΪ!
* "in/with the benefit of hindsight I can only say ..."*


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Ωραίο. Να προσθέσω και την παραλλαγή (αν και δεν ξέρω αν απομακρυνόμαστε):
*It's easy to be wise in hindsight.*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο. Να προσθέσω και την παραλλαγή (αν και δεν ξέρω αν απομακρυνόμαστε):
> *It's easy to be wise in hindsight.*


Αυτό δεν είναι το "μετά Χριστόν προφήτης";


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Εδώ (γι' αυτό είπα ότι απομακρυνόμαστε) θα το έλεγε ο stathis στην Alexandra:

"I''ve just lost my mobile with all my friends' phone numbers in it."
"You should have kept them in your computer. There's this program blah blah..."
"It's easy to be wise in hindsight."

Άρα αυτό λέγεται από τον st στην Al, και όχι από τον st στον st, όπως το «στερνή μου γνώση», με το απαραίτητο κούνημα της κεφαλής. Άρα δεν θα μπει στο γλωσσάρι.


----------



## Philip (Apr 23, 2008)

Αλλά υπάρχει και το "I should have done so-and-so, but it's easy to be wise in hindsight" ως αυτοκριτική. Το easy to be wise δεν προσδιορίζει πρόσωπο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Το "but it's easy to be wise in hindsight" στην παραπάνω πρόταση, θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως "αλλά πολλοί μετά Χριστόν προφήτες" - σωστά; (Επίσης: "είναι εύκολο να κρίνεις εκ των υστέρων" για μη ιδιωματική απόδοση.)

Αυτό με τους μ.Χ. προφήτες έχει δώσει κι άλλη φράση στην πιάτσα: "κάνε με προφήτη να σε κάνω πλούσιο" (ή γενικότερα "κάνε με προφήτη να σου πω", που λέγεται σε περιπτώσεις που ο συνομιλητής μας μας ρωτά κάτι που άπτεται σαφώς της προχωρημένης ονυχοσφραντικής).


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 23, 2008)

H έκφραση "I'm sadder but wiser" είναι το πλησιέστερο που κατάφερα να βρω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Έκανα μια μικρή αλλαγή στην εγγραφή σου, Zaz.


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2008)

Ο τριαντατριάχρονος (μ' αρέσει, θα το καθιερώσω) σας ευχαριστεί θερμά για τις ευχές σας και χαίρεται για τον λεξιλογικό οργασμό που προκάλεσε.
:)


----------

